# Lcd Tv Mount



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

Going to install an LCD tv in the Outback this weekend. I am going to put it on the side of the cabinet above the cable plug on our 25RSS. Do I need to anchor it on the inside of the cabinet? Or could I just screw the bracket into the shelf on the inside? Just want to make sure it doesn't come loose or damage the cabinet.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

After looking at my options and listening other share I decided that I was going to take it off the mount when traveling and if that was the case why install it at all. I just pull it out and set it on the counter etc when needed and lay it on the bed when traveling. Works great and it very simple.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Do a search for LCD tv mount. You'll find lots of different mounts and different ways to install them. This is must do mod.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just posted on the exact topic describing the removable mount I recently installed in my 25RSS. I used the Thule LCD mounting system which is perfect for the 25RSS. The system was simple to install and is about as slick as can be. It is a cinch to take down the TV when traveleing and equally as easy to set up.

Here is the link to my post and pictures.

I did not reinforce the side of my cabinet as it was a solid piece of about 5/8" particle board. The mounting bracket has threaded posts that embed in the cabinet wall and are quite secure.

DAN


----------

